# crackle



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Been playing with some crackle agian tryed a few patterns out all made from poplar all weights 1/4 oz cleared with two coats of etex hope u guys like.jody


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Some beautiful baits!! Are you using crackle medium or a contrast of paint types?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking baits Jody!

I just picked up some decoart one step crackle from JoAnns fabric. $2 for 2 oz bottle. The instructions are ambiguous as to whether or not the paint needs to be acrylic. Hopefully it doesn't since hardly any of my paint is acrylic.

Anyone ever use this stuff before?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks guys, minivin5 i really never could that crackle medium to work . somebody told me to use spray paint . so i used krylon watermelon gloss and krylon flat white . if anybody knows how to get that medium crackle to u can chime in on this . jody


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Those are sweet!


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

bassinjody said:


> Thanks guys, minivin5 i really never could that crackle medium to work . somebody told me to use spray paint . so i used krylon watermelon gloss and krylon flat white . if anybody knows how to get that medium crackle to u can chime in on this . jody


What kind of paint did you use (enamel or acrylic)? What ever you did they turned out perfect!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Great crackle finish Jody, and nice fades as well!

Douglas


----------

